# while



## schlawiner (31. Oktober 2012)

könnt ihr mir sagen was an der schleife falsch ist




```
while [ $wert1 < $wert2 ];
	do
aktion
done
```


----------



## vfl_freak (31. Oktober 2012)

Moin,



schlawiner hat gesagt.:


> könnt ihr mir sagen was an der schleife falsch ist
> 
> ```
> while [ $wert1 < $wert2 ];
> ...



Ohne jetzt zu wissen, von welcher Programmiersprache und von welchen Fehler wir hier reden (was heißt denn: _falsch_ ?), würde ich mal behaupten, dass das Semikolon in der ersten Zeile die while-Schleife sofort beendet !

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## sheel (31. Oktober 2012)

Hi

vllt. "-lt" statt "<"

edit: Ich vermute mal Bash, da ist das ; in Ordnung.
edit2: Doch nicht, nur wenn do in selber Zeile.


----------



## ikosaeder (5. November 2012)

Ohne genaue Fehlerbeschreibung kann man dazu gar nichts sagen.
Also: welches OS, welche Sprache, genaue Fehlermeldung/Fehlerbeschreibung, was steht z.B. in $wert1 und $wert2 (Integer oder String)
Für Bash:
http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/comparison-ops.html


----------

